# Devil Take the Hindmost CHords in Powertab



## mrrichardmedel (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello! First time hear.

Looking to find Allan Holdsworth's "Devil Take the Hindmost" chord arrangement in Powertab or some tab format. Already have the SOLO.

Thank you

Rich

*Mod Edit: Ok, read the forum rules before you post again. If you want to buy something participate for a bit and post a WTB thread in the classifieds, and don't post multiple threads containing the same thing. Pick the right section and post one thread*


----------

